# Got the news I was dreading...



## AnnaLK (Jan 30, 2015)

Echo went to the vet again today. He's still having trouble with his back, but he's getting around a little better now. I think it's just something we'll have to deal with now. It's going to be the least of our problems, since, unfortunately, what we thought was an infected mouth abscess is now confirmed to be a bone tumor in his jaw. The infection is gone, now, luckily, but the vet says he probably only has a few months left. This will be his last Christmas with me.

I was expecting it since he's not very young anymore, but I'm still just absolutely heartbroken. He's still happy and eating, and I'm going to try and keep him that way as long as possible. He'll let me know when the day comes, though. Till then, we're going to make every minute count. He's my little fighter.


----------



## RainbowHedgy (Dec 24, 2017)

You and Echo stay strong.


----------

